# upgrade from 9.1 to 9.2 partially successful



## appa (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi, I have FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE installed on my Dell Latitude laptop, no compiled kernel or tweaking, I want to upgrade to 9.2-RELEASE.  I followed the official guide, which is:


```
freebsd-update fetch
freebsd-update install
reboot
freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.2-RELEASE
freebsd-update install
reboot
freebsd-update install
reboot
```
There is no error in any step, and looks like the kernel might have be upgraded, because:


```
# strings /boot/kernel/kernel | grep RELEASE
RELEASE(6)
RELEASE ELEMENT(6)
RELEASE(10)
RELEASE ELEMENT(10)
AE_RELEASE_DEADLOCK
RELEASE_LOCK: Releasing lock!
twa_ioctl: RELEASE_LOCK: Lock not held!
synaptics: button RELEASE: %d
@(#)FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p3 #0: Sat Jan 11 03:25:02 UTC 2014
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p3 #0: Sat Jan 11 03:25:02 UTC 2014
9.2-RELEASE-p3
```

However `uname` still shows 9.1:


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD localhost.localdomain 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Actually I could tell something was terribly wrong earlier, because during the upgrade it asked me to merge /etc/hosts, I added a comment (#this proves it's upgraded) in that file, however I don't see that comment afterwards and can tell that file is NOT changed.  And all the other files it mentioned will be deleted, such as /etc/crontab etc are NOT deleted.

In short, the kernel might be upgraded, but many text files etc are NOT changed.

I even modified /etc/freebsd-update.conf to


```
# Is FreeBSD Update allowed to create new files?
AllowAdd yes

# Is FreeBSD Update allowed to delete files?
AllowDelete yes
```
but it did not help.

Another thing is, before the upgrade, `uname` said I was running 9.1-RELEASE #10 , but now it says 9.1-RELEASE #0 .  And `freebsd-update fetch install` can not update that version any more.

What else can I try to complete this upgrade?  Thanks a lot!


----------



## appa (Mar 14, 2014)

*Re: Can not upgrade from 9.1 to 9.2*

Thank DutchDaemon for the careful editing of my posts!  I've read the formatting guide and related guides.

I've redone the upgrade process multiple times and can gather more details.  The following is the complete log of the command `freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.2-RELEASE`


```
# freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.2-RELEASE
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.1-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic src/src world/base world/doc world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
world/games

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Fetching files from 9.1-RELEASE for merging... done.
Preparing to download files... done.
Fetching 139 patches.....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100....110....120....130.... done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 28 files... done.
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
Attempting to automatically merge changes in files... done.

The following file could not be merged automatically: /etc/hosts
Press Enter to edit this file in vi and resolve the conflicts
manually...

# here I added a commented line to /etc/hosts, so I can tell whether that file is upgraded, which reads:
# are_we_upgraded?
~
~

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE: /boot/device.hints
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE: /etc/amd.map
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE: /etc/apmd.conf
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE: /etc/bluetooth/hcsecd.conf
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE: /etc/bluetooth/hosts
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE: /etc/bluetooth/protocols
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE: /etc/crontab
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE: /etc/csh.cshrc
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? 

... hundreds of more lines

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE: /etc/syslog.conf
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? yy

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE: /etc/termcap.small
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? 
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y
y
The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE: /etc/ttys
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE: /var/named/etc/namedb/master/empty.db
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE: /var/named/etc/namedb/master/localhost-forward.db
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE: /var/named/etc/namedb/master/localhost-reverse.db
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE: /var/named/etc/namedb/named.conf
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

The following file will be removed, as it no longer exists in
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE: /var/named/etc/namedb/named.root
Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

The following files will be updated as part of updating to 9.2-RELEASE-p3:
/etc/devfs.conf
/etc/freebsd-update.conf
/etc/group
/etc/hosts
/etc/login.conf
/etc/login.conf.db
/etc/master.passwd
/etc/ntp.conf
/etc/passwd
/etc/profile
/etc/pwd.db
/etc/shells
/etc/spwd.db
/etc/sysctl.conf
/lib/libc.so.7
/lib/libcrypto.so.6
/rescue/[
/rescue/atacontrol
/rescue/atmconfig
/rescue/badsect
/rescue/bsdlabel
/rescue/bunzip2
/rescue/bzcat
/rescue/bzip2
/rescue/camcontrol
/rescue/cat
/rescue/ccdconfig
/rescue/chflags
/rescue/chgrp
/rescue/chio
/rescue/chmod
/rescue/chown
/rescue/chroot
/rescue/clri
/rescue/cp
/rescue/csh
/rescue/date
/rescue/dd
/rescue/devfs
/rescue/df
/rescue/dhclient
/rescue/disklabel
/rescue/dmesg
/rescue/dump
/rescue/dumpfs
/rescue/dumpon
/rescue/echo
/rescue/ed
/rescue/ex
/rescue/expr
/rescue/fastboot
/rescue/fasthalt
/rescue/fdisk
/rescue/fsck
/rescue/fsck_4.2bsd
/rescue/fsck_ffs
/rescue/fsck_msdosfs
/rescue/fsck_ufs
/rescue/fsdb
/rescue/fsirand
/rescue/gbde
/rescue/geom
/rescue/getfacl
/rescue/glabel
/rescue/gpart
/rescue/groups
/rescue/gunzip
/rescue/gzcat
/rescue/gzip
/rescue/halt
/rescue/head
/rescue/hostname
/rescue/id
/rescue/ifconfig
/rescue/init
/rescue/ipf
/rescue/kenv
/rescue/kill
/rescue/kldconfig
/rescue/kldload
/rescue/kldstat
/rescue/kldunload
/rescue/ldconfig
/rescue/less
/rescue/link
/rescue/ln
/rescue/ls
/rescue/lzcat
/rescue/lzma
/rescue/md5
/rescue/mdconfig
/rescue/mdmfs
/rescue/mkdir
/rescue/mknod
/rescue/more
/rescue/mount
/rescue/mount_cd9660
/rescue/mount_msdosfs
/rescue/mount_nfs
/rescue/mount_ntfs
/rescue/mount_nullfs
/rescue/mount_udf
/rescue/mount_unionfs
/rescue/mt
/rescue/mv
/rescue/nc
/rescue/newfs
/rescue/newfs_msdos
/rescue/nos-tun
/rescue/pgrep
/rescue/ping
/rescue/ping6
/rescue/pkill
/rescue/ps
/rescue/pwd
/rescue/rcorder
/rescue/rcp
/rescue/rdump
/rescue/realpath
/rescue/reboot
/rescue/red
/rescue/rescue
/rescue/restore
/rescue/rm
/rescue/rmdir
/rescue/route
/rescue/routed
/rescue/rrestore
/rescue/rtquery
/rescue/rtsol
/rescue/savecore
/rescue/sed
/rescue/setfacl
/rescue/sh
/rescue/spppcontrol
/rescue/stty
/rescue/swapon
/rescue/sync
/rescue/sysctl
/rescue/tail
/rescue/tar
/rescue/tcsh
/rescue/tee
/rescue/test
/rescue/tunefs
/rescue/umount
/rescue/unlink
/rescue/unlzma
/rescue/unxz
/rescue/vi
/rescue/whoami
/rescue/xz
/rescue/xzcat
/rescue/zcat
/rescue/zfs
/rescue/zpool
/sbin/restore
/sbin/rrestore
/usr/bin/dc
/usr/bin/dig
/usr/bin/ftp
/usr/bin/gate-ftp
/usr/bin/host
/usr/bin/install
/usr/bin/kadmin
/usr/bin/login
/usr/bin/nslookup
/usr/bin/nsupdate
/usr/bin/ntpq
/usr/bin/openssl
/usr/bin/pftp
/usr/bin/sftp
/usr/bin/slogin
/usr/bin/ssh
/usr/bin/ssh-add
/usr/bin/ssh-agent
/usr/bin/telnet
/usr/include/dev/mfi/mfivar.h
/usr/include/openssl/opensslv.h
/usr/lib/libbsnmp.a
/usr/lib/libbsnmp.so.6
/usr/lib/libbsnmp_p.a
/usr/lib/libc.a
/usr/lib/libc_p.a
/usr/lib/libc_pic.a
/usr/lib/libcrypto.a
/usr/lib/libcrypto_p.a
/usr/lib/libfetch.a
/usr/lib/libfetch.so.6
/usr/lib/libfetch_p.a
/usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.a
/usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5.so.10
/usr/lib/libgssapi_krb5_p.a
/usr/lib/libgssapi_ntlm.a
/usr/lib/libgssapi_ntlm.so.10
/usr/lib/libgssapi_ntlm_p.a
/usr/lib/libhdb.a
/usr/lib/libhdb_p.a
/usr/lib/libhx509.a
/usr/lib/libhx509.so.10
/usr/lib/libhx509_p.a
/usr/lib/libkrb5.a
/usr/lib/libkrb5_p.a
/usr/lib/libpam.a
/usr/lib/libradius.a
/usr/lib/libradius_p.a
/usr/lib/libssh.a
/usr/lib/libssh.so.5
/usr/lib/libssh_p.a
/usr/lib/libssl.a
/usr/lib/libssl.so.6
/usr/lib/libssl_p.a
/usr/lib32/libbsnmp.a
/usr/lib32/libbsnmp.so.6
/usr/lib32/libbsnmp_p.a
/usr/lib32/libc.a
/usr/lib32/libc.so.7
/usr/lib32/libc_p.a
/usr/lib32/libc_pic.a
/usr/lib32/libcrypto.a
/usr/lib32/libcrypto.so.6
/usr/lib32/libcrypto_p.a
/usr/lib32/libfetch.a
/usr/lib32/libfetch_p.a
/usr/lib32/libgssapi_krb5.a
/usr/lib32/libgssapi_krb5.so.10
/usr/lib32/libgssapi_krb5_p.a
/usr/lib32/libgssapi_ntlm.a
/usr/lib32/libgssapi_ntlm_p.a
/usr/lib32/libhdb.a
/usr/lib32/libhdb_p.a
/usr/lib32/libhx509.a
/usr/lib32/libhx509.so.10
/usr/lib32/libhx509_p.a
/usr/lib32/libkrb5.a
/usr/lib32/libkrb5.so.10
/usr/lib32/libkrb5_p.a
/usr/lib32/libpam.a
/usr/lib32/libradius.a
/usr/lib32/libradius_p.a
/usr/lib32/libssh.a
/usr/lib32/libssh.so.5
/usr/lib32/libssh_p.a
/usr/lib32/libssl.a
/usr/lib32/libssl.so.6
/usr/lib32/libssl_p.a
/usr/libexec/ftpd
/usr/libexec/kdc
/usr/libexec/sendmail/sendmail
/usr/sbin/bsnmpd
/usr/sbin/ddns-confgen
/usr/sbin/dnssec-dsfromkey
/usr/sbin/dnssec-keyfromlabel
/usr/sbin/dnssec-keygen
/usr/sbin/dnssec-revoke
/usr/sbin/dnssec-settime
/usr/sbin/dnssec-signzone
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update
/usr/sbin/hostapd
/usr/sbin/ktutil
/usr/sbin/lwresd
/usr/sbin/named
/usr/sbin/named-checkconf
/usr/sbin/named-checkzone
/usr/sbin/named-compilezone
/usr/sbin/named-journalprint
/usr/sbin/newsyslog
/usr/sbin/ntp-keygen
/usr/sbin/ntpd
/usr/sbin/ntpdc
/usr/sbin/rndc-confgen
/usr/sbin/sshd
/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant
/usr/share/man/man1/g++.1.gz
/usr/src/contrib/bind9/bin/named/query.c
/usr/src/crypto/openssl/crypto/opensslv.h
/usr/src/lib/bind/config.h
/usr/src/lib/libc/gen/glob.c
/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/Makefile.inc
/usr/src/secure/lib/libssl/Makefile
/usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi.c
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi_cam.c
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi_disk.c
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi_syspd.c
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfi_tbolt.c
/usr/src/sys/dev/mfi/mfivar.h
/usr/src/sys/dev/random/probe.c
/usr/src/sys/fs/nfsserver/nfs_nfsdport.c
/usr/src/sys/fs/nullfs/null_vnops.c
/usr/src/sys/kern/vfs_export.c
/usr/src/sys/net/if.c
/usr/src/sys/netinet/in_mcast.c
/usr/src/sys/netinet/sctp_output.c
/usr/src/sys/netinet6/in6.c
/usr/src/sys/netinet6/in6_mcast.c
/usr/src/sys/netnatm/natm.c
/usr/src/sys/vm/vm_map.c
/usr/src/usr.sbin/freebsd-update/freebsd-update.sh
To install the downloaded upgrades, run "/usr/sbin/freebsd-update install".
```

You can see it now has many lines of 

```
/usr/sbin/freebsd-update: cannot open files/.gz: No such file or directory
```

The first time I saw it I googled and then downloaded FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso, then extracted /usr/bin/install from it and replaced the same file on the system (after making a backup).  Then that error disappeared.  But now I can't get that error away with either version of that install file.


----------



## appa (Mar 30, 2014)

After reading this post https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=42340, I think I may made a mistake, that is, in the FreeBSD handbook, the correct command is

`freebsd-update -r 9.2-RELEASE upgrade`

but I may used 

`freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.2-RELEASE`

After cleaning /var/db/freebsd-update, I repeated the whole procedure with the correct command above, now all the files that I checked indicate they are in 9.2-RELEASE-p3 now.  For example:

in the file /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh it reads:


> TYPE="FreeBSD"
> REVISION="9.2"
> BRANCH="RELEASE-p3"


and the change I made into /etc/hosts during the upgrade merging process *is* in the new /etc/hosts now.  

Furthermore the kernel contains the new version:
`# strings kernel | grep RELEASE|grep 9
@(#)FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p3 #0: Sat Jan 11 03:25:02 UTC 2014
FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p3 #0: Sat Jan 11 03:25:02 UTC 2014
9.2-RELEASE-p3`

However, `uname` still shows the old version:
`# uname -a
FreeBSD localhost.localdomain 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     [email=root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu]root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64`

and when doing `freebsd-update`, it still wants to upgrade me to 9.1-RELEASE-p10.

What is still not upgraded?


----------

